# 55 gal What Cichlids?



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

hey im wanting to get convicts and firemouths but i dont no what else.
any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

convicts and firemouths dont mix well. i tried that.

you can keep either of the two and dither fishes.


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

ok then.is there any good mixes for any american cichlids


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ive going to try convicts and firemouths.
this is what im going to put in the tank:
1 Blue acara
1 firemouth
1 black convict
1 rainbow 

is this overstocking? are any of these fish going to get too big?

thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its not overstocked. You should be ok for awhile. The convict could eventually get too mean and need to live alone (either with a divider or another tank).

If it were my tank, i'd skip the convict, get 3-4 fry of each of the others and keep a pair of whatever spawned first and move the rest.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Get a pair of jack dempseys!!!


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey
That wouldnt be overstocking but i must warn you now that those fish you have lined up for the tank, dont mix well at all. I once had a convict and a blue acara together and the acara died within a few days because of how agressive the convicts are, seeing as firemouths are also agressive...i wouldnt try mixing the 2 together because it will only end bad.
I think that a pair of jack dempseys would go really nice, they are not too big and are really intelligent and overall just nice fish to look at. 
Nat


----------

